# Wall hung toilet question



## Esav911

So I've run into what looks like a 4" san tee touched in for the outlet on a wall hung 4 bolt carrier. Wasn't able to seal it with a neoprene gasket. So temporary sealed it with a wax seal for the night. Gonna try a Harvey's no.5 for a better seal. Unless I can find any other suggestions besides rip out the wall and rough in a cast iron one. This is on a military base and the first time I've run into plastic being used like this on commercial.


----------



## Plumberman

You sure you aren't talking about the plastic horn?

That piece is threaded into a inside wall floor mounted carrier if its a wall hung toilet.

Those 4 bolts for the toilet are anchored to the stand.


----------



## MTDUNN

Can you snap a picture?


----------



## Lja1821

Sounds like the nipple was cut too short.. Can you unthread it and install a new one?


----------



## Lja1821

Ialso try running those back nuts further back till there flush with the wall, usuall there about 1/4 off finished wall that can give you some more room.. I work on a military base also, we use wade carriers they are cast iron bodies and the nipples are plastic.


----------



## SewerRatz

*shakes head*


----------



## Esav911

Basically it's a hub sticking out of the wall 3/4 or so. The neoprene would tighten up to it but gap on the bolts and wouldn't chance cracking the bowl. Thinking I'll just extract that plastic nipple and put a metal one in then neoprene it. It's probably that wade carrier. I've just never seen a plastic nipple flare out like a hub out as far as it was.


----------



## Lja1821

Never seen a hub outside the wall, the ones we use are a threaded nipple called a coupling have an oring you put to make seal at threads. Cut sheet provided will give you disatnces to make cuts off finished wall for the nipple and bowl saver nuts , i use a grinder usually to make a nice square cut on the nipple. If the nipple is cut incorrectly it will leak also 3/4 out of the wall sounds like its way to far out to properly seal..


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Sounds like a male adaptor was installed in the carrier


----------



## wyrickmech

Esav911 said:


> Basically it's a hub sticking out of the wall 3/4 or so. The neoprene would tighten up to it but gap on the bolts and wouldn't chance cracking the bowl. Thinking I'll just extract that plastic nipple and put a metal one in then neoprene it. It's probably that wade carrier. I've just never seen a plastic nipple flare out like a hub out as far as it was.


i would not recommend changing it to a metal nipple. Metal and porcelain do not play together well. The nipple is adjustable about one half inch. There should be two slots 1/2 in wide on the inside of the nipple spin it in or out. The neoprene gasket only has to compress a little and it usaly comes with glue for the fixture. The back nuts should be adjusted so that the washer is only 1/16 to 1/8 above flush and only three of the bolts should have them. The nipple should only be out 3/8 further than the back nuts this is the typical setup for wall mounted stools


----------



## justme

sounds like you ran across a Jay R Smith nipple . They have a hub at the end of the nipple but they work just fine as long as they are cut to the appropriate length.


----------



## Plumbus

Can you get a look at the carrier body? 
It's color will tell you what brand it is.
Smith-yellow
Zurn-blue
Wade-red
Josam-green
If you can identify the color, it's just a matter of going to the corresponding catalog and finding the part number of the appropriate nipple.


----------



## JWBII

If its black or blue then it's likely just the way the nipple is made. It's either installed too far out or too far in. 

If its white (or grey if they used schedule 80) then someone used a male adapter as tx mech described.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

We need pics


----------



## leakfree

justme said:


> sounds like you ran across a Jay R Smith nipple . They have a hub at the end of the nipple but they work just fine as long as they are cut to the appropriate length.


The J.R.Smith carriers have a plastic nipple thats I.P. on one end and a adjustable coupling threaded on the other end that extended thru the wall,the coupling is the fine adjustment.They will seal good with the coupling removed also if the carrier is set too close to the finished wall.The foam gaskets are available in a couple of different thicknesses too,the thicker ones seem to work better for me.I have replaced the plastic nipples with a std. galv. nipple in the past in a pinch and they worked just fine.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

I wouldn't go galv. I'd use sch 80 PVC 

Main thing is. Color/make of carrier and pics


----------



## Esav911

Turned out to be a zurn carrier. Waiting on authorization to go back to replace the nipple as it was to far out from the specs on the cut sheet. The plastic nipple alone is 50 bucks in hawaii. Thanks for all the help everyone narrowed it down cause of it.


----------



## Plumbus

Do you have the Zurn nipple installation wrench? Comes in handy when trying to set the nipple at the desired depth. If not, you might be able to borrow or rent one.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Plumbus said:


> Do you have the Zurn nipple installation wrench? Comes in handy when trying to set the nipple at the desired depth. If not, you might be able to borrow or rent one.


U have a pic. I've done zurn. But never had a wrench


----------



## goob

don't forget to check for o ring to seal the nipple


----------



## Plumbus

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> U have a pic. I've done zurn. But never had a wrench


Picture not available from Zurn. I'll take one next week and post it. 
Part no. Z-1210-60

When looking in the carrier accessories I found left and right offset flanges. Handy to know when your layout isn't centered or dealing with ADA constraints.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

I've seen offset stubb outs and bolts


----------



## JWBII

Plumbus said:


> Do you have the Zurn nipple installation wrench? Comes in handy when trying to set the nipple at the desired depth. If not, you might be able to borrow or rent one.


Shoot I'd make one before renting one lol


----------



## justme

a strap wrench works just fine.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Two pairs of slip joint pliers. If that won't work I cut it out Pliers to put in new one


----------



## Plumbus

JWBII said:


> Shoot I'd make one before renting one lol


So would most everyone on this forum. But, if you had the tool, I'd bet you'd use it.


----------



## wyrickmech

JWBII said:


> Shoot I'd make one before renting one lol


a piece of 1/2 in plate steel cut exactly 4 in long and a socket welded in the center is the best tool


----------



## JWBII

Plumbus said:


> So would most everyone on this forum. But, if you had the tool, I'd bet you'd use it.


I've had one before and yes I used it but I would never rent one. I took two 3/8 rod couplings with a 3/8 piece of all thread in them and used that to turn one that I didn't have room to get a pipe wrench on. Worked just fine.


----------



## LIQUID

Chain vice grips... awesome tool for this job and generally handy whe u need a handle on a pipe or a temporary riser clamp.


----------

